# Do you arrange packages in a certain order for quick finding?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

If so, how do you do it so that it doesn’t take up too much time?


----------



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

Everybody has there own system. The way I do it is by the first numbers on the address which are in bold and enlarged on the label.
I then arrange my car in order from lowest number behind the drivers side to mid numbers passenger rear and high numbers in the trunk.
Any extra large box that will fit I put it in the front passenger seat.


----------



## dhmrecov (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,

The street number is irrelevant. If you pack according to this, you are missing an opportunity to help yourself organize much better. 

Start here when just beginning : In general, packages from black bag 1 will be delivered first, bag 2 second... and so on. So pack bag 3 deepest, bag 2 less deep, and bag 1 packages most superficially. Packages not put in bags often go early, so try not to bury too deep. This level of organization goes a long way.

Later on, might factor in the following: The group number in the upper right corner will help you organize even more, cause similar group numbers are very geographically close to each other. (An earlier post claimed that higher group numbers get delivered first, but I am not yet sure of that and I think it might be the opposite).

I have a Corolla and I put the small boxes up on the rear dash with big street address number facing up so I can sweep around the rear on my way back to the car and find the next street address to deliver (which I memorized before I left car to drop current package). Have as many street numbers visible in back of car and trunk as possible to quickly sweep over.

A good method is to leave the phone plugged in in the car. That way it allows for the possibility of having enough juice should you cop a second block later in the day. You are also safeguarding phone by keeping it in car since won't be dropping it on ground. You can briefly unplug phone and carry to door for big packages and plug back in. Leave engine running or accessory ignition position on so recharging constantly...wont run down battery or damage anything.

The general cycle I have evolved is as follows:

-As I drive up I already have the next package in the seat beside me (unless too big). 
-I stop at address, scan package, code it "front door", swipe finished and memorize next street number, 
-I walk up, drop it, ring bell, walk back, find next package and take into car with me.
-Repeat

If I am having to throw over fence, I try to call customer and speak to them or leave voicemail that I am putting in plastic bag and throwing over fence. I don't bring back unless absolutely have to

Note: If leaving phone in car, must get close to address with car; else get orange "not in highlighted area" error after scan. If get this, before calling support try driving car closer or taking phone out of car and walking close to house...then highlight area will turn green and rescan. Not as complicated as it sounds. Watch out, looks like support people not trained very well. Get real familiar with the app and avoid calling support as much as possible. The app allows you to back out and redo alot. Remember everything you scanned at pickup must be scanned a second time irregardless of whether you leave at customer address or take back to warehouse. Anything not scanned that second time will cause problems with app closing out, etc.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Dhmrecov.... I appreciate your input. I see you got a strategy going. I awake everyday with a strategy and then it gets shot to hell. 

I appreciate what you said about the orange area. I got it today and ended up calling support like it said. That was 15+ minutes wasted. Thanks for telling me how to fix that next time. 

I got 63 packages and all I knew was to organize it based on city. Guess what.... 60 packages was going to the same zip code (crap). That strategy got me working 2 extra hours. 

The next issue is the list is orchestrated to navigate you in circles. There is a lot of going back and forth and back tracking. I have 2 navigation going but not knowing the area doesn't make life easy. 

We have a lot of gated communities where the front desk doesn't take packages...what would you do?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

cynamin said:


> The next issue is the list is orchestrated to navigate you in circles. There is a lot of going back and forth and back tracking. I have 2 navigation going but not knowing the area doesn't make life easy.


Use the list only to find the address once you determine where on the MAP you want to go.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

In the upper right of the label, there will be a code like AV.5500, AV.5510, AV.5520, etc

Lowest numbers get delivered first, so load higher numbered packages first. 

I also tend to load lowered numbered addresses to the left and higher numbered addresses to the right, so I know which side to start digging on if the next package isn't on top.

Envelopes and small book boxes get loaded vertically into a mail tub/bin (sorted by address number), which I keep on my front passenger seat. 

So for each address, I scan the bin and if the package isn't there, I scan the back from left to right.

See a post I made awhile back "Amazon Flex Delivery Tips" (or similar), I explain a bunch of my methods there that save time/energy.

g


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It would seem that creating an instructional document on pkg loading/logistics would benefit both drivers AND Amazon. I'm amazed that they simply just let each driver stumble around and figure it out on their own.
I've finally started to get the hang of it but still not great. The numbers mentioned by gaj are important as well as the numbers at bottom left. They are the actual route numbers that match with the pick list....at least they are supposed to. 
Once you get those sorted, then you try to find matching street names so you can scan and deliver those in order.
The problem is you have limited time....at least at our location. They cattle shoot you into the warehouse, load together, and everyone has to wait until ALL drivers are sorted and packed. Sucks....I prefer loading dock but not my choice. 

I have yet to figure out what to load first or how Miami gardens warehouse loads. Some say warehouses load the carts in specific order? Don't see how that is possible. In the Gardens they usually put the bins on middle shelf and larger boxes on bottom and top shelf so that is not in "order" and can't be.


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

Same day not 2 hour:

Small envelopes and bags I put in an old paper box and record the last name on a piece of paper alphabetical order.

All other boxes are sorted by the house number which is in bold on the label.

So 1k front seat
2k back drivers side

Etc etc. Works quite well for finding boxes.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Some say warehouses load the carts in specific order? Don't see how that is possible. In the Gardens they usually put the bins on middle shelf and larger boxes on bottom and top shelf so that is not in "order" and can't be.


I was told on day one to load from bottom to top. It is a lie. The bins will always contain the same routing number, but the larger boxes they just throw on the top and bottom. Even the bins are not in order from bottom->top.

So I pull all the big boxes off, sort them into pile by route, then load each of these piles with the same route number from each bin. Takes a few extra minutes while loading, but well worth it when delivering to not have to dig through everything at every stop.

g


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

Today was a disaster for me. I arrived and was given 68 packages. I thought being first in line was doomed but I think I am doomed no matter which place I am in line. I looked up the numbers (xx.9999) series to start placing the packages in my car. Those numbers was so out of wack. The majority of the numbers was so close in range I didn't know what to do. I started loading my car from bottom first. That does work. 

Regardless, it is a shame they think someone should deliver 50-70 packages in 4 hours. I went over 1.5 hours and took the rest of them back. 

My discrepancies was loading the packages, and trying to figure that crazy map so I could deliver the packages without going back and forth and back tracking using the Amazon navigation. Ugh... I was thinking hard yesterday and today...is Lyft and Uber less stressful.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I put small packages in bags
I sort alphabetically by first name
I also make sure zip codes are the same
All small packages and envelopes go on passenger seat
Large packages in back seat facing me so I can read them
I also try to memorize names
The packages are already sorted in the bags so I try to keep them together in the car from the same bag

Edit : I changed to using the group number on the top right rather than ALphabetical
I also use big house number to sort
I don't over sort and keep the packages from the bags together as they are already sorted


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

A-G in the back seat

H-Z in the trunk...

# are placed where there is space...

I sort mine by street names in my trunk...I've done it so many times that I know where in the trunk a package is likely to be... I keep all Ms and Ns turned up on their side also.... works well for me also helps me check for multiple deliveries on the same street


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

So far, Flex navigation is good in OC area (won't EVER beat Google though).

My WH pre-sort everything and put into big bin (bin1: #1-#9; bin2:#10-#20; and so on). And, since my WH numbered the packages; the *largest number *is the closest to WH, while *the smallest *is the farthest point (and it's good to keep in mind if you have something plan later that doesn't involve driving near warehouse).

For packages arrangement, I put packages into section (front passenger: #1-10, rear-passenger: #11-30 if possible, the rest/and big boxes in trunk) with label toward the door or vertically.

It is recommended that you take a good look at the itinerary list/map before head-out, from that you would know which area of city you are bout to enter.

And one more thing, if you deliver to a *BIG* apartment complex or something that has *a MAP, *make sure you either remember the number or take a picture of it (it would be useful later on.)
P/S: Once, I looked at itinerary, and laugh out loud be4 cursing.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Young ST said:


> A-G in the back seat
> 
> H-Z in the trunk...
> 
> ...


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I also learned not to over sort. to keep things that come in the big bags together as they already sorted.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I've been trusting the app lately... our warehouse has been sorting well... the stops are layed out to save time and miles... just because a house is on the same street u dont always need to do that one next... it could be 3 miles down the same street...

my 2nd route today tho.... legit had 2 stops that each had 2 packages... but they were placed way off in the app list lol... I noticed it since I only had like 15 stops... they just grabbed some from the warehouse Bins that needed to be sorted for the white vans


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I changed my method to using the group numbers and house numbers
It seems to work welll
I ditched the alphabetical now.

I also loaded car with smaller group numbers in sight first.
I keep the bags in order though and packages from them go in same area as they are already sorted If a second bag has the same group number I'll put those pkgs in same area as others


----------

